# Suche Bildbearbeitungsprogramm(Onlinefähig)



## prostAta (20. Oktober 2005)

Halli Hallo, es war schwer die Suchfunktion bei einem solchen Problem zu
verwenden, da das Wort Bildbearbeitung zu unglaublich vielen, und online/website dazu, zu
wenig suchergebnissen führte. Daher eröffne ich nun mal einen Thread.
Ich suche, wie im Topic beschrieben, ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, was man relativ
simpel in eine Webseite implementieren kann. Es sollte keinen sonderlich großen
Funktionsumfang haben, reichen würden z.B.: Rahmen einbauen, Bild beschneiden, Größe
ändern. Als Beispiel fällt mir spontan nur Ebay an, dort kann man, soviel ich weiss, Bilder
in einem kleinen Umfang bearbeiten. Hoffe das mir jemand einen Tip geben kann.

Gruss prosta


----------



## akrite (20. Oktober 2005)

...den Thread im PHP-Forum stellen, denn dort (PHP) gibt es Mittel und Wege Bilder in der gewünschten Weise zu behandeln - Stichworte ist z.B. :
- GD2 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## prostAta (20. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, und ich denke, das mir die GD Library 
reicht, daher werde ich nicht noch eimal im PHP Forum fragen 

Gruss


----------

